# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test -E with Winstrol Cycle

## brokenwindow1

Age 29 
Weight: 162lbs 
BF: around 9 %

Week 1-8 60mg Winstrol /milkthistle
Week 4-8 Test-E / 250mg test-E every 4 days
PCT clomid /Nolvadex 

Ok well I started with the winstrol and four and a half weeks in I have started test E. I know I should have done it the other way round but it is what is it.

Did my third pin on Friday. Man this appetite thing is driving me crazy. Had 8 meals yesterday and still was hungry. Packs are starting to fade and starting to look like I'm bulking but all good. Think I need to just try and be careful of the carb intake especially on non training days. 

Strength has noticeably increased in the gym will keep posted......

----------


## lovbyts

So you only did 4 weeks of Test? Do you realize you stopped just at it was starting to kick in? I'm looking hard at the pictures and the biggest change I see besides more body hair is some water weight gain. You look more lean/cut in the first one, the 2nd one you have more water weight or body fat.
Next time try giving a couple of poses that show something besides a front on shot and use the same pose for the 2nd so we can compare.

----------


## brokenwindow1

Just did my third pin on friday next one is tomorrow morning. Sorry didnt right dates in my description. No libido improvements though I guess its due to the Winstrol as I know I should have done the cycle the other way round. 

Test E generally good for cutting or more towards bulking and then drying up with the winstrol and diet? it just seems hard controlling calories with the test?

----------


## lovbyts

Yes winstrol is good for cutting or drying up but usually used at the end of a cycle. Test is used for the base of most all cycles. Cutting, bulking etc. 99% depends on diet. People see a libido change around 3 or 4 weeks, sometimes a little earlier.

----------


## brokenwindow1

thanks for the info. Will the clomid help with the water retention during pct?

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

did you do ANY research before starting or are you gonna learn as you go?

read more champ...

----------


## brokenwindow1

I did bro but it's just that I'm definitely holding water now compared to 
Just being on winstrol .

----------


## auslifta

water retention is from elevated estrogen levels, because the extra test in your system is being converted to estrogen. This cycle is so mixed up. Don't worry too much about water retnetion.

----------


## brokenwindow1

just under 6 weeks now took this pic today. 

Munching non stop ;-) though evenings starting to feel sluggish. All else in check though going to start reducing my carbs in a week.

----------


## brokenwindow1

Ok I have been running test e for 6 weeks now, still not sure if Im feeling the "kicked in feeling" as described by alot of people. Strength wise is working wonders as ive incorporated more HIT style training which is def more productive than volume training. Plus I am resting more as I was definitely over training before. did 190kg leg extension with 4sec hold and slow on the negative. week by week im seeing an improvement in strength. Water retention has gone down. Libido well is a little better but was expecting more of a kick, though I believe this is due to the fact that the winstrol shut me down first. is that really it on test or more to come? attached is pic of beginning of 6 week on test the 2ns pic is the old pic from june (unshaved lol)

----------


## brokenwindow1

im going to take some proper pics , but this is a back shot

----------


## brokenwindow1

not sure if I should continue to 12 weeks or stop at the end of 8?

----------


## 1000_DaysAsTheLion

if no sides and feeling good keep going...

none of your pics are coming through btw

----------

